# Suggestions for Websites



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

Could anyone give me places for websites that we can sport SyGian Studios themes and whatever else? I am looking to make a website, but of course cash is tight and I'm looking for a free one, but so far it's just ones for businesses. If anyone could give me suggestions, we would greatly appreciate it!!

Thanks


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

ehhemm, so let me get this straight. You want to be able to host your themes and such for free. So you come to the (soon to be) biggest developer forum, which offers free hosting of themes and such as attachments, and ask where you should go? Its pretty obvious dude, you are here already, why dont ya stay a while?


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> ehhemm, so let me get this straight. You want to be able to host your themes and such for free. So you come to the (soon to be) biggest developer forum, which offers free hosting of themes and such as attachments, and ask where you should go? Its pretty obvious dude, you are here already, why dont ya stay a while?


Well YES I get that, but we want to start a group, have news, photos, crap like that. And I"m a girl fyi... ;-)


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

babydollcg_26 said:


> Well YES I get that, but we want to start a group, have news, photos, crap like that. And I"m a girl fyi... ;-)


have you seen http://wordpress.org/?


----------

